# 29er für die Frau?



## WackoJacko (8. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Frau braucht ein neues Bike. Jetzt haben wir im Urlaub mal 29er geliehenen (Cube LTD irgendwas) und sie war sehr begeistert (ich auch).
Allerdings sind wir am zweifeln, ob ein 29er nicht grundsätzlich zu groß ist. Sie ist 1,65m und hat Schrittlänge 77cm. 
Fahren konnte sie auch gut auf dem 29er Cube, das Problem ist aber, daß das Oberrohr so steil nach vorne ansteigt und sie kaum über dem Rahmen stehen kann. Die Faustregel "Handbreit Platz im Schritt" paßt gar nicht.

Gibt's hier Damen mit Erfahrung mit solchen Größenverhältnissen?

PS: es wär echt lustig: sie mit 1,65 und 29" neben mir mit 1,90 und 26"...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. Juli 2012)

also, ich bin ein Specialized Epic 29er in Rahmengröße S testgefahren... ich kam damit überhaupt nicht zurecht. Das war einfach zu kurz, ich bin ständig mit den Füßen ans Vorderrad gestoßen.... (Abgesehen davon haben mir persönlich die Eigenschaften eines 29ers nicht gefallen!)
Bin auch 1,66 mit 80er Schrittlänge... 

Wenn das Oberrohr nicht niedrig genug ist, würde ich das Bike direkt von der Liste streichen! Ich finde es sehr wichtig da genug Platz zu haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (8. Juli 2012)

die fuß-vs-vorderrad-problematik wäre für mich der killer-faktor. das ist bei kleinen rahmen mit riesenrädern halt leider gegeben, wenn man nicht einen viel zu flachen lenkwinkel "riskieren" will. ich hab ein cyclocross (also felgengröße wie beim 29er aber dünne reifchen), wo ich in jeder engeren kurve obacht geben muss, wo mein fuß steht, sonst mach ich mich lang. damit fahr ich aber auch nur die gemäßigten sachen und viel forstautobahn, daher geht das. am mtb würde ich es hassen! 
29er generell finde ich sehr schick als CC-Rad, also ungefähr gleicher einsatzbereich wie mein crosser , und für große menschen. als do-it-all rad für auch mal einen gröberen trail würde ich mit 170cm körpergröße immer zu einem 26'' greifen.


----------



## laterra (8. Juli 2012)

Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt 
Ich hab bei meinem Bike maximal nen halben cm Platz bis zum Schritt. Mich hat das nie großartig gestört. Das muss sie halt selbst schauen, ob sie das stört.


----------



## Maiki_35 (8. Juli 2012)

Also ich bin auch 1,65 m gross. Das mit dem toeoverlap ist halt so eine Sache, hatte ich aber bei meinem 29" Bike nicht. Man kann auch ein 29iger auch mit einem Crosser nicht vergleichen, da die Geo sich schon unterscheidet.

Ich hatte das On One Inbred 29", da konnte ich gut mit fahren. Hatte auch ein Crosser und dort gab es die Probleme. Aber das liegt halt am Radstand, der einfach bei einem Crosser wie auch Rennrad kürzer ist als beim MTB.

Bin auch ein Specialized Stumpjumper gefahren und das war noch besser als das On One. 

Meine Meinung ist, wenn man sich auf dem Rad wohlfühlt und es auch für den Einsatzzweck passt, dann einfach kaufen und damit spass haben. Ich wollte einfach nen Fully und deshalb ist das On One gegangen.

Gruss
Maik


----------



## scylla (8. Juli 2012)

Maiki_35 schrieb:


> Man kann auch ein 29iger auch mit einem Crosser nicht vergleichen, da die Geo sich schon unterscheidet.



Klaro. Bin aber auch schon mal kurz ein Niner HT (Mtb) testgefahren, da war's dasselbe, nur halt nicht so gravierend. Zum ablegen würde es trotzdem noch reichen wenn's dumm zugeht. Meinen Crosser kenn ich halt aus dem Alltagseinsatz und weiß daher wie es nerven kann, daher hab ich den erwähnt.
Wenn's auch kleine 29er gibt, die das Problem vermeiden, dann sollte man zumindest darauf achten, dass man so eins erwischt. Hängt außerdem auch noch von der Schuhgröße ab, und von der Kurbellänge, und von Klick- oder Plattformpedalen.


----------



## Maiki_35 (8. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> Klaro. Bin aber auch schon mal kurz ein Niner HT (Mtb) testgefahren, da war's dasselbe, nur halt nicht so gravierend. Zum ablegen würde es trotzdem noch reichen wenn's dumm zugeht. Meinen Crosser kenn ich halt aus dem Alltagseinsatz und weiß daher wie es nerven kann, daher hab ich den erwähnt.
> Wenn's auch kleine 29er gibt, die das Problem vermeiden, dann sollte man zumindest darauf achten, dass man so eins erwischt. Hängt außerdem auch noch von der Schuhgröße ab, und von der Kurbellänge, und von Klick- oder Plattformpedalen.



 Geb dir da voll Recht, dass es von verschiedenen Faktoren abhängt.

Daher, wenn es "passt" und für den gewünschten Einsatzzweck taugt, kaufen und spass haben.


----------



## zuki (8. Juli 2012)

Mal ganz off topic:

Was sind das hier eigentlich immer für Themen: *"Meine Frau/ Freundin* benötigt ein XYZ".

Kann die Frau/ Freundin die Fragen nicht selbst in schriftlicher Form formulieren, so sie diese Fragen überhaupt hat? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich habe hier noch nie gelesen, "Mein Mann braucht...".


----------



## BineMX (9. Juli 2012)

Servus,
fahre selbst ein Stumpjumper 29er in 17" bei 167cm mit 80er Schrittlänge. Komme gut damit klar, würde aber beim nächsten eine kleinerer Rahmen nehmen. 2010 gabs aber nur 15,5 und 17. Das 15,5er wollte ich nicht.
Von Specialized gibt es ja jetzt ein Damen 29er, da ist das Oberrohr abgesenkt. Schaut euch das mal an.


----------



## VeloWoman (11. Juli 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Mal ganz off topic:
> 
> Was sind das hier eigentlich immer für Themen: *"Meine Frau/ Freundin* benötigt ein XYZ".
> 
> ...


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Juli 2012)

Eine Alternative könnte die Radgröße 650B für deine Frau sein. 
Leider gibt es dieses bisher noch nicht ausreichend von der Stange. Nächstes Jahr sieht das sicherlich ganz anders aus. Wenn deine Frau so lange warten kann, hätte sie im nächsten Jahr sicher die positiven Eigenschaften aus beiden Welten für ihre Größe ganz gut vereint. 


Gruß
Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

